

Use Clef on Gmail, Facebook, and everywhere else - Corrado
http://blog.getclef.com/

======
Corrado
I liked Clef when I first looked at it, but I'm not sure about its security. I
really, really like 2FA and really, really hate passwords so it looks like
Clef is a good fit. However, it never had any major accounts (Facebook,
Google, etc.) Now someone has built a Chrome plugin called Waltz as a go
between for sites that don't have Clef native capacity. Neat!

I just wish it was open source. :(

The last line of the NYTimes article mentions something about not releasing
the source code to keep competitors away. Then goes on to say that some people
have reverse engineered the Android client and have given them valuable
feedback on their code that allowed them to improve the product. And Waltz was
build by private hackers without the companies help.

Imaging what people could build if they open sourced this thing!? Not only
that, they might actually get some traction and jump ahead of their
competitors (who are also closed source)! Why do these companies not see that
OSS is a good thing? :/

~~~
josephwegner
Hey Corrado,

Joe Wegner, lead dev for Waltz here -

I think the wording in the article may have been a bit confusing. While Clef
is closed source, Waltz is 100% open source. Everything we do can be found on
Github.

[https://github.com/waltzio/waltz](https://github.com/waltzio/waltz)

The development team also hangs out in IRC all day, if you ever want to chat.
Freenode, channel #waltz

